# Craigslist Trains



## concretepumper

Does this seem like a little too much $$ for the lot of stuff? I think $100 would be fair. Maybe there is something there I don't see or know what it is?

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/tag/2214480463.html


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It seems WAY too much, and there's not enough detail in the photos to determine what you'd be getting anyway. I suspect he's due for disappointment.


----------



## concretepumper

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It seems WAY too much, and there's not enough detail in the photos to determine what you'd be getting anyway. I suspect he's due for disappointment.


Haha.... Looks like basic stuff but the Foam Mountain is to Die for!


----------



## tjcruiser

CP,

Did I read that right? He's asking $1000, you're thinking of offering $100 ??? That's a pretty big divide, though I think he's a bit optimistic to think that the collection is worth $1000.

Is that steel track or nickel silver?

TJ


----------



## novice

That sounds incredibly over priced - I recently purchased on ebay some rolling stock and over 250 pieces of HO track of various material - steel, brass, Nickel silver with switches, Y's, X's and an assortment of other goodies for about $65.00 total.

There wasn't a tunnel in my purchase though LOL


----------



## concretepumper

tjcruiser said:


> CP,
> 
> Did I read that right? He's asking $1000, you're thinking of offering $100 ??? That's a pretty big divide, though I think he's a bit optimistic to think that the collection is worth $1000.
> 
> Is that steel track or nickel silver?
> 
> TJ


No. I am not interested really. Over an hour away. I watch for local deals on trains like I did when I collected Diecast (HotWheels). However it is a nice lot if the price was right. Not sure what type of track but with no DCC or anything really new tech I think you could buy it all new for less than a Grand!


----------



## T-Man

You can wait it out. Maybe he will relist with a lower price.


----------



## sstlaure

A guy just to the South of me was selling 75+ pcs rolling stock and Dcc stuff for $700 OBO. That lot seems overpriced.

Here's the link for comparison.

http://toledo.craigslist.org/tag/2202361815.html


----------



## concretepumper

See here is another! 

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/tag/2214306593.html



It is O gauge and I know nothing about it but seems steep too.


----------



## sstlaure

It's because you're in Commiefornia.


----------



## x_doug_x

i think they accidently added a extra 0.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, unless some of those cars are gold plated, it's too expensive!


----------



## NIMT

Wow I didn't know they were going for that much,,All that for EZ DCC controller, C**p track and Junk cars. Honey we're selling the lot I'm sitting on over a million baby!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gc53dfgc

Its outraguos what people on craigslist are asking in Ohio. they want 200 for just a simple painted 4x8 with a few peices of broken track and no buildings and trains. The good things that are listed on there have these incredable prices of 1k which is actually higher than if I bought it all new. How on earth do people get these amazingly high prices in their heads. It's like they think it is super rare and they are the only ones that have it.


----------



## O-boy

Granted many things in Model railroading can keep their value but most things are just used stuff. It's this collectible, self gratuitous mentality people have in this day of age. Nothing is "used" or even passed on to a well deserving person anymore. Everything is a hot collectible... oh, and hard to get and rare. So everybody thinks they are sitting on gold.


----------



## concretepumper

Jim, I agree on it being used stuff. Some of this stuff from the 70s and 80s is junky plastic. Its cool and works and is pretty much all I have but I only think Metal older toys are in the collectible range. Thanks for all the input guys! The old lady only agrees with me sometimes! Lol.


----------



## CNW 1518

ouch.. thats just stupid basically..

the big issue is.. someone probably bought one of those at one time or another.


----------



## shaygetz

I just plead ignorance at train shows anymore...got tired of the dirty looks, as though their very good condition TYCO Silver Streak loco---_with matching caboose, by golly_---was some sought after collectible worth way more than the 10 bucks I quoted them. The market and availability of HO just doesn't hold up value well if the product is more than a few years old...the 80s Lionel debacle still lingers on and transcends scale in the minds of your average John or Jane Q. Public.


----------



## concretepumper

Another but this one is a large lot for a grand! 

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/atq/2240426412.html


----------



## x_doug_x

concretepumper said:


> Another but this one is a large lot for a grand!
> 
> http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/atq/2240426412.html



this may bring a grand. 



but on the topic of the thread, it's funny, i had forgot all about this thread. last night i took a quick browse and couldn't believe the rediculous prices people are asking. someone has a lionel starter set in atlanta similar to the one krentis had, they want 250 for. that set is prob. going for 50 bucks at a train show...

other than that, there are many many other people out there with rediculous dollar amounts, i couldn't believe. i emailed one person who didn't have a price for a steam starter set with no boxes and parts broken/missing. they told me they were asking 350 but would drop it to 300. i emailed them back and told them to search numbers for what they had on ebay and they would see it wasn't worth that much i never heard back.....


don't get me wrong though, there are awesome, and i mean awesome deals to be had on craigslist. you just gotta be patient and search.

cliffs? i bought a lionel disney train that was practically in the original individual boxes, had boxes for everything but the one for the engine didn't have the foam insulation. i paid 60 bucks for it and it was in a phase when i wasn't wanting to spend money on trains, it took me a while to pay that for it. i got a cw80 transformer, the train set and some lionel fastrack. 

i had it up for sale here for 125 bucks or something, nobody bought it so i put it on ebay, it brought close to 300 on ebay. i only bought it for the track and transformer.


picked up a aristocraft jack daniels train set for 90 ready to run "g guage"
picked up a bachmann g guage north star express train set for 25 bucks. it was very nice and still is. gotta be one of my most magnificant sets.

picked up many many other items on there and got good deals, but those are 3 of the best ones. i could go on forever about what i bought on craigslist, heres cliffs.

lionel chessie diesel freight set with automatic crossing gate all in original boxes 90 bucks

lionel santa fe warbonet set in original box, 125 i paid too much for this though

a few weeks ago i picked up a lionel 4-4-2 engine similar to the one krent had on here for 50 bucks it was the engine, freight cars, a switch, 2 buildings a santa fe hand car, and some other stuff. 

picked up a old 70s ho scale mantua at&sf pacific in the original box with some matching athern santa fe heavyweights for 35 bucks.

picked up a bachmann g guage electric train set for 50 bucks "not the north star express"

picked up some lionel steam engine parts that were advertised at a yard sale on craigslist for 5 bucks a piece.

i have a good smoking marx steam engine that i picked up for 5 bucks at the same yard sale, i kept it. 

picked up a bachmann 0-6-0 train set in the original box, a old marx union pacific diesel freight set and a old lionel switcher set for 50 bucks 

picked up a late 80s 2-6-4 u/p steamer in the original box with a bunch of freight cars in the original box and a santa fe handcar in the original box for 100 bucks.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Well i am glad that you get good deals in your area. At the moment I can go only in Ohio and a little bit of kentucky and all the stuff currently on Craigslist people are asking way to much for. For example there was basically a 4x8 painted brown with maybe one peice of flex track for 300 dollars, Are you kidding me! thats way to much for that. I could probably get half of all my benchwork for my new layout for that price.

I have had one good deal on craigslist so far out of two the first one was for a dj light and I was not willing to pay the sked for price and we had gotten to a price I was happy with but then out of nowhere he says it is sold. It really pisses me off when I am working to buy something from someone and then they go behind my back and sell it to someone else who is willing to pay the asking price or has the cash right in front of them. I wish people would stay true to there words and be responsable and go in the order of the people who want it.

The one good deal was for a American Dj Mister Kool which retails for about 200 dollars. I had worked it down from 100 to 65 ish and then when I went to pick it up he agreed to do 50 dollars for it because I was young and I guess he knew I would take good care of it and was not trying to rip him off. (I didn't know it was around 200 for it new at the time) but I have tooken very good care of the fog machine as I do with all my DJ lights. I just wish that people would 

A: Stay true to their responsability's and promises and,

B: Not put incredibly rediculous prices on things which are basically 200% what the factory recommends they be sold for.

So for the most part I just stick with Ebay, shipping is the only downside to it which lets people put a low buy price on the item but an incredibly high shipping price like 80 dollars so they end up getting what they want for it.


----------



## x_doug_x

gc53dfgc said:


> Well i am glad that you get good deals in your area. At the moment I can go only in Ohio and a little bit of kentucky and all the stuff currently on Craigslist people are asking way to much for. For example there was basically a 4x8 painted brown with maybe one peice of flex track for 300 dollars, Are you kidding me! thats way to much for that. I could probably get half of all my benchwork for my new layout for that price.
> 
> I have had one good deal on craigslist so far out of two the first one was for a dj light and I was not willing to pay the sked for price and we had gotten to a price I was happy with but then out of nowhere he says it is sold. It really pisses me off when I am working to buy something from someone and then they go behind my back and sell it to someone else who is willing to pay the asking price or has the cash right in front of them. I wish people would stay true to there words and be responsable and go in the order of the people who want it.
> 
> The one good deal was for a American Dj Mister Kool which retails for about 200 dollars. I had worked it down from 100 to 65 ish and then when I went to pick it up he agreed to do 50 dollars for it because I was young and I guess he knew I would take good care of it and was not trying to rip him off. (I didn't know it was around 200 for it new at the time) but I have tooken very good care of the fog machine as I do with all my DJ lights. I just wish that people would
> 
> A: Stay true to their responsability's and promises and,
> 
> B: Not put incredibly rediculous prices on things which are basically 200% what the factory recommends they be sold for.
> 
> So for the most part I just stick with Ebay, shipping is the only downside to it which lets people put a low buy price on the item but an incredibly high shipping price like 80 dollars so they end up getting what they want for it.


dunno where in ohio you are, but i picked up my aristocraft jack daniels train set from cincinatti when i was up there visiting.

there not gonna be there every time you search, just gotta check once a day and try to grab stuff before someone else does


i also picked up a complete k-line santa fe pacific set in the original box for 15 bucks. i barely got that though lol a bunch of people called about it.

name of the set was k-lines santa fe special i think.


----------



## gc53dfgc

x_doug_x said:


> dunno where in ohio you are, but i picked up my aristocraft jack daniels train set from cincinatti when i was up there visiting.
> 
> there not gonna be there every time you search, just gotta check once a day and try to grab stuff before someone else does
> 
> 
> i also picked up a complete k-line santa fe pacific set in the original box for 15 bucks. i barely got that though lol a bunch of people called about it.
> 
> name of the set was k-lines santa fe special i think.


Well that is where things get a bit more complicated. Almost everyone has or owns an O scale engine and more and more have G scale. I search for HO scale and my DJ lights which for the most part only apear on ebay where they bring in the most money. I bet I could easily get some O and g but i already have a vast collection of O and some G so I don't need anymore of them. I do keep looking and the only things i want are over priced and when you contact them wanting a lower price they just simply ignore you.


----------



## sstlaure

Here's some in Fowlerville, MI $225

http://lansing.craigslist.org/clt/2232692296.html


----------



## concretepumper

Hey SS, That ones not too bad!


----------



## NIMT

CP, 
You and I need to sit down and have a serious chat!
Friends don't let friends run tyco!!!
Once you get a good engine, You will see why!
And lets not even mention the cars. I'll save that one for later!
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tankist

some people are misunderstanding the value of their items. that is quite common. but at a times though they can be reasoned with. at some point that poster will figure out that somehow he still has his trains and perhaps lowers the price. in any case i see very little interesting in that post. unless its meant more as a toy for kids


----------



## sstlaure

I've got cars/engines that stay on the layout, then I've got a bunch of rolling stock that I let the kids play with on the floor that I don't worry too much about. There's a place for both.


----------



## sstlaure

One for you S-scalers (reckers....you hearing me?) $40

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/tag/2236070241.html


----------



## concretepumper

NIMT.COM said:


> CP,
> You and I need to sit down and have a serious chat!
> Friends don't let friends run tyco!!!
> Once you get a good engine, You will see why!
> And lets not even mention the cars. I'll save that one for later!
> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:



 Told ya' I'm a rookie!  :laugh::laugh:

Honestly I didn't read the whole description. I am a picture book kinda guy! :laugh: Price was less that a G$. Seemed like a big lot.

One day soon I will have a 'Real" Engine!  

For what its worth I do have Metal wheels on a few cars. But they are toys. hwell: Like when a few cars come uncoupled off the end only to wait for the Engine the next time around! CRASH! Ahhhh........


----------



## concretepumper

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/tag/2252994772.html

Little N scale table.


----------



## x_doug_x

these are in my area atm
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/for/2249342497.html

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/clt/2200163991.html

http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/clt/2177620387.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/for/2248701805.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/tag/2247993005.html
didn't ask for pics, too far for me to drive for ho

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/sat/clt/2246343059.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/tag/2229786620.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/tls/2228514184.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/clt/2225325003.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/clt/2224926935.html

this isn't a bad deal and if it was closer, i'd prob. pick it up
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/clt/2216672773.html

this is a pretty good deal, i think he said he would sell both of these to me for 300 but i didn't wanna drive down there
http://atlanta.craigslist.org/atl/bar/2211894738.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/art/2201938226.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/nat/tag/2197285602.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/wat/tag/2194212922.html

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/eat/clt/2192043367.html

i've noticed finding good deals on craigslist is kinda like finding gold, it's possible but rare. i've got a bunch of awesome deals as stated earlier, but it wasn't all within 2 days, it's been over a 4 year period.


----------



## x_doug_x

This was just listed locally.
http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tag/2255162400.html


----------



## gc53dfgc

x_doug_x said:


> This was just listed locally.
> http://chattanooga.craigslist.org/tag/2255162400.html


seems maybe just a slight bit high. But much closer to its real value then the crazy 300 dollars for an old tyco engine with cars and old paper tie brass track.:laugh:


----------



## concretepumper

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/atq/2312957556.html

Another one! Am I missing something? Dose the lot include the Coors can?? :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## juststartingout

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/tag/2230561456.html

Lionel?


----------



## juststartingout

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/tag/2232417853.html

Better get this one... it's a Buchmann!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Typical of the junk I see on Craig's list. There may be deals to be had there, but I never see them.


----------



## gc53dfgc

juststartingout said:


> http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/tag/2232417853.html
> 
> Better get this one... it's a Buchmann!!


Now that one is emensly comical. If he actually ment Bachmann then the new set only cost 70 dollars brand new so I can't figure why he would think 200 dollars if even a remotely fair price for it.:laugh:


----------



## Gansett

Craigslist aka the funny papers. I've bought some stuff locally, all hand tools for wood working, but you do have to educate people that because it's old doesn't mean valuable. Even if old and belonged to your grandfather doesn't increase the value of a $5 or $10 item to $100 or more.

I have had better luck on Ebay but you really have to be careful. I've been burned a few times and PayPal wasn't much help. 

Jack


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I've had a few issues on eBay, and every time eBay has come through and got me satisfaction. I think they tend to come down on the side of the buyer, so when I'm selling, I guess I'll feel the pain.


----------

